# First time out



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

🖐


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Use some sort of white or chartreuse grub for flounder. Pompano jigs for the pomps. Jerk baits for blue fish ,Spanish, and jacks... and maybe a trout.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I would suggest getting some casting spoons, I like this style. Tie a heavy mono or flouro leader, 40lb will work, get a couple sizes, a 1/2 oz and a 1 oz will get you started. Look for activity, bait jumping, birds diving, and don't be afraid to move. Look for points in the sand and cast into the deeper water on the sides of the points.


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

🖐


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Most folks won't tell you their secrets on what bait and/or how to use/fish it, but I don't mind sharing.
These are my Go To beach jigs. I catch pomps and flounder with them.
These are the color too (pink).
Weight sizes depend on water current, but I use 1/2 ounce up to 1 ounce.
Line weight- 12 pound mono or fluorocarbon.
I hardly ever use over 1oz, but more in the 1/2 and 3/4oz. Pomps don't like them if they're too heavy, they'll hit and spit it if it is.
Flounder don't care too much, they'll eat a 1oz jig in half a heartbeat and try to choke it down quick.
Forget deep water jigging techniques, you know, cast out and jig it in with rod tip high and pumping it in.
Yeah, you might catch a few pomps that way but why waste energy?
Cast these out and twitch the jig "Across" the bottom, not "Off" the bottom.
You should be holding your rod as if you were walking with it, level (parallel) with tip pointed straight out to the water or pointed down the beach, and level with your waist.

(Example)










On retrieve, you'll sidearm pull the rod, say from 12 to 3 position to keep the jig on the bottom as it is coming in. Don't worry, the waves will pick the jig up off the bottom for you. Anyway, reel with a medium retrieve. You can change up on the retrieval speed, but medium is good.

Then there's always catching and using sand fleas. But that's easy, rig carolina rig, hook on a flea, cast and wait for bite.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

🖐


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

HandOverFist said:


> but I am clueless about salt water species lol...guess time will cure that.


Stop by a walmart or academy and pick up a free copy of the saltwater regs. Has pics of fish. 
Go to Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and look it up there. They have pretty colored pics.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

HandOverFist said:


> Yes, I have an assortment of spoons and bucktail jigs. Will be using a 11' rod/baitcaster combo with 20# mono and flouro leaders to begin with. Only a problem if I begin catching fish, but I am clueless about salt water species lol...guess time will cure that.


Another tip for a fresh to salt newbee's especially in the surf and if you throw spoons or similar baits is retrieval speed. It will need to be higher than what your use to. Some times it will be like your trying to do everything you can to keep it away from them to get a strike. They see better and are way faster than their fresh water counterparts. Water is usually alot cleaner and if the have time to really see the lure they won't bite


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

🖐


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

🖐


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

HandOverFist said:


> This is the reel I will be using... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E2I992?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details Should be speedy enough, don't you think?


That will work fine but after a day of slinging the heavier baits as far as you can your probably not gona have much skin left on your thumb. lol I think thats why a lot of people use spinning reels


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

🖐


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

that big ol heavy thing is just way to much. a 100 size bait caster will work for what is being taiked about here.a daiwa lexa 300 would be nice .


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

🖐


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

HandOverFist said:


> Yes, I have been online and looked at all the regulations. Great thing is I'm old enough to not need any license lol. Just going to try to get comfortable first, then later will begin searching for the most productive spots.


Are you a Florida resident? The free license for 65 and over is only for residents.


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

welldoya said:


> Are you a Florida resident? The free license for 65 and over is only for residents.


Gulf Breeze


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

No luck this morning around Navarre beach. Got there around 6 am and all I managed to pull in was grass...the beaches are loaded with it. Stuck around for a couple of hours then headed home.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The south winds have really brought the Sargassum in


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

How long before it clears up usually? Was thinking about giving it another shot, maybe Monday evening.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

HandOverFist said:


> Only a problem if I begin catching fish, but I am clueless about salt water species lol...guess time will cure that.


Get you a Fish Rules App on your phone, it will save you a lot of grief and money.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Never ever stick your finger inside any saltwater fishes mouth. Everyone of them have teeth or crushers. The grass sucks but it holds fish sometimes, its full of little crabs. When the June grass rolls in. It shuts fishing down for a bit. Get yourself a 2nd rod and reel combo. Something like a penn 750 or 850 and a good 8ft or 9ft rod and keep a big jig or swim bait tied on it for Jack's, cobia, tarpon anything big. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I guess you learned the hard way


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

Went back yesterday evening and it's still just as bad. Can't pull any type of lure through that mess. I need to find some places in a sound/bay that has not been fouled with grass.


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

lettheairout said:


> Never ever stick your finger inside any saltwater fishes mouth. Everyone of them have teeth or crushers. The grass sucks but it holds fish sometimes, its full of little crabs. When the June grass rolls in. It shuts fishing down for a bit. Get yourself a 2nd rod and reel combo. Something like a penn 750 or 850 and a good 8ft or 9ft rod and keep a big jig or swim bait tied on it for Jack's, cobia, tarpon anything big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It isn't always just a saltwater thing...lots of freshwater species are toothy as well.


----------



## HandOverFist (8 mo ago)

Going to try fishing the sound side just off the bridge at Navarre this evening.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

HandOverFist said:


> Going to try fishing the sound side just off the bridge at Navarre this evening.


Find the grass beds. Fish over them. Drag a bait over every sandy spot you see in the grass. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

